# French/deer hunting



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You may have seen this but:

TED NUGENT ON DEER HUNTING

Ted was being interviewed by a British journalist, who was obviously an
anti-hunting advocate.The journalist asked, " What do you think the last
thought is in the head of a deer before you shoot it? Is it, ' Are you my
friend? ' or is it, ' Are you the one who killed my brother? ' 
Nugent replied, " They aren't capable of that kind of thinking. All
they care about is, ' What am I going to eat next, who am I going to
screw next, and can I run fast enough to get away?' In fact, deer are very
much like the French.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

hahahaha that is great. TED NUGENT a true american


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:rollin:

lol, my god, that is some funny stuff, that's Ted Nugent in a nutshell

"YA CAN'T DO THIS IN FRANCE!!!"

thanks for that quote, needed a good laugh today

Tator


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I wish I had a dollar for every time this gets posted!!!


----------

